# Wasser auffüllen bei Verdunstung ?



## G12345W (24. Juli 2008)

Hallo und guten Abend,

folgende Frage ist bei uns im Bekanntenkreis aufgetaucht:

Soll man den Wasserverlust durch Verdunstung im Teich mit nachfüllen aus der Wasserleitung
ausgleichen oder soll man der "Mutter Natur " vertrauen und so lange warten bis der Verlust durch Regen aufgefüllt wird. ?

Auffüllen durch Leitungswasser ist doch sicherlich nicht gut wegen der evtl. Algenbildung.
Andererseits wird ja auch immer wieder darüber gesprochen das ein "teilwasserwechsel nicht schädlich ist.

Wie soll man sich nun verhalten ?

Über viele Anregungen bedanke ich mich schonmal im voraus


----------



## roli (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wasser auffüllen bei Verdunstung ?*

Hallo Günter,also ich fülle wenn ich noch Regenwasser in derTonne habe mit Regenwasser auf,aber bei längeren Trockenperioden immer mit Leitungswasser,da mein Teich zur Sumpfzone vielWasser zieht muss ich öfters aufüllen.Den Algen denke ich ist das egal,Leitungswasser hat doch kaum Nitrate.Ich kippe wenn ich Mit Leitungswasser auffülle auf etwa 300 L eine Flasche Essigessenz dazu wegen dem PH-Wert (ist billiger als PH-Wertsenker und die Fische und Pflanzen gedeien Prächtig )
Gruss Roland


----------



## Annett (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wasser auffüllen bei Verdunstung ?*

Hallo Günter,

so pauschal kann man das einfach nicht beantworten....
Am Besten misst Du die Werte der zur Verfügung stehenden "Wässer" und die des Teiches. Danach kann man m.M.n. erst beurteilen, ob dauerhaftes Ergänzen mit Leitungswasser die Gesamthärte zu hoch treibt oder eben nicht.
Ich fülle am liebsten mit Regenwasser nach. Allerdings sollte man dann die Karbonathärte im Auge behalten. Vor allem mit Fischbesatz!

Edit: Hab Dich mal in die Einsteigerfragen geschoben.


----------



## robsig12 (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wasser auffüllen bei Verdunstung ?*

Überprüfe einmal dein Leitungswasser. Wenn die Werte PH usw. passen, steht eigentlich nichts dagegen. Wenn man 2x die Woche das Wasser auffüllte (bei längerer Hitze) werden es ja nicht mehr wie 100 - 300 Liter sein. Ausserdem hast Du dabei noch den Efekt, dass sich die Wassertemperatur ein wenig senkt, was den meisten Fischen gut tut.


----------



## G12345W (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wasser auffüllen bei Verdunstung ?*

Hallo Annett, Robsi und Roli,

vielen Dankf ür euere Infos, werde also bei dem nachfüllen mit Leitungswasser bleiben.

Aber eine Frage hätte ich noch:

Ist die vorgehensweise von Roli, Essigessenz in den Teich zugeben wirklich nicht schädlich für die Fische ? und ist die Essigessenz den auch in den "PH Senkern" die es zu kaufen gibt, ebenfalls drin ?

Ich möchte die vorgehensweise von Roli nicht in Frage stellen, ( alles gedeiht ja prächtig bei ihm )mich wundert es nur das Lebensmittelzutaten helfen den PH Wert zu senken. Gibt es hierzu noch weitere Tricks ?

Allen die mir bisher weitergeholfen vielen Dank nochmals


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wasser auffüllen bei Verdunstung ?*

Hi Günther,

einen Tipp hab ich noch - wenn Du einen Wasserverlust hast, dann warte nicht zu lange mit dem Auffüllen. Denn wenn du sehr viel auffüllen musst kommt also viel Leitungswasser rein was nicht unbedingt so gut wäre. Ansonsten finde ich personlich das Leitungswasser besser als Regenwasser.

Miss doch als erstes mal den Ph wert des Leitungswassers - zum Thema essigessenz kann ich nicht viel sagen - vielleicht stinkt dann das teichwasser nach der Verwendung. Normalerweise brauchst du das aber bei Leitungswasser nicht, das ist glauub ich überall im 7er Bereich.

Bau dir am besten eine feste Matrkierung (cm Lineal aus PVC) an den Teich dann siehst du den Verlust und kannst ihn auch ausrechnen (beim befüllen = pro mm wieviel L nowendig sind)

Ich hatte zum Bsp einen Wasserverlust von 60 -100 L pro Tag, dachte schon das ich ein löchlein hätte. Habe aber dann festgestellt dass die ganzen Stadttauben bei mir baden kamen (nun wo das Wasser bis zum Bodengrund klar ist).....

ob du es gklaubst oder nicht - diese haben den imensen Wasserverlust erzeugt, habe nun einen Angerlsehnenzaun drumrum gebaut und siehe da - kein Wasserverlust trotz starker Sonneneinstarhlung mehr ....

Viel Erfolg


----------



## Biotopfan (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wasser auffüllen bei Verdunstung ?*

Hei, Wasser auffüllen kann man aber nicht mit einem Teilwasserwechsel vergleichen. Wenn man immer nur Leitungswasser nachfüllt, reichert man das Wasser mit Kalk und Mineralstoffen an. Stell mal ein Glas auf´s Fensterbrett in die Sonne und füll das immerwieder auf, wenn es verdunstet ist. Das gibt ganzschöne Kalkränder. und ein 2. Glas, in dem Du immer bis auf 1/3 das Wasser auskippst bevor Du es auffüllst. Da kann man schon einen Unterschied feststellen. Kommt natürlich auf Euer Leitunswasser an (messen oder auf der Homepage des örtlichen Wasserwerks nachsehen). Bei uns ist das Wasser mit Nitrat belastet und PO4 wird vom Wasserwerk zur Leitungspflege zugesetzt. Dazu kommt manchmal noch Chlor, wegen unserer Rindenmulchdenitrifikationsanlage. Das mit dem Chlor schreiben sie vorsichtshalber immer erst nach 2 Wochen in die Zeitung. Das hat schon so manchem Aquarienfisch hier in der Umgebung das Leben gekostet. 
(meine nicht, weil ich mit Regenwasser pansche)

Aber zu Deiner Frage. Mein Teich ist ja nicht groß und normal warte ich immer ab, ob es nicht vielleicht doch regnet. Wenn der Wasserstand allerdings mehr als 20cm sinkt, fallen manche Pflanzen trocken und würden kaputt gehen. Deshalb pass ich auf, das das Wasser nicht unter diese Marke fällt. Und fülle zentimeterweise nach. Irgendwann kommt aber sicher wieder ein Gewitter und dann ist der Teich wieder ruckzuck voll...Außerdem habe ich Weichwasserpflanzen wie __ Fieberklee und __ Wasserhahnenfuß drin und im Sumpf Moorbeetpflanzen (Dieses Jahr neu ) wie __ Venusfliegenfalle, __ Sonnentau und __ Fettkraut. Denen ist das Wasser ruck zuck zu hart...da muß ich ein bisschen aufpassen...

Viele Grüße Monika


----------



## meier2 (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wasser auffüllen bei Verdunstung ?*

Hallo,

das Thema Verdunstung interessiert mich sehr !

Unser Folienteich ist mit ca 6,5 cbm Wasser gefüllt, max. Tiefe 1,1o m und inzwischen 10 Jahre alt, d.h. es sind  eine Menge Pflanzen drin, besonders viel __ Schilf und __ Fieberklee (der wuchert wie verrückt)und viele Seerosen. Jedes Jahr wird Biomasse entfernt und das ist auch eigentlich nicht das Problem. 
Aber der Wasserverlust im Sommer - heute sind es 32 Grad - beträgt doch in drei/vier Tagen ca 2 - 3 cm, d. h. es werden dann ca. 400 L LW nachgefüllt. Fische habe ich nicht drin, nur das Eingewanderte (__ Molche, __ Frösche und so). Allerdings ist eine kleine Wasserkaskade (kurzer Bachlauf mit drei Abstufungen) vorhanden. Der Teich wird zu 2/3 des Tages von der Sonne beschienen.

Ist der beschriebene Wasserverlust im Sommer normal ?

Anhang anzeigen 30746
Anhang anzeigen 30747

Das erste Foto ist vom Frühjahr, da hielt sich das Grün noch in Grenzen, aber das Schilf ist auch schon üppig. Zieht Schilf/__ Binsen etc. besonders viel Wasser ?

Ich freue mich auf Eure Antworten.

Grüße aus Berlin
Gabi


----------



## meier2 (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wasser auffüllen bei Verdunstung ?*

Hi,
das sind die Fotos zu meinem Beitrag. Ich hoffen, sie sind jetzt zu sehen.

 

 

Gruß


----------



## meier2 (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wasser auffüllen bei Verdunstung ?*

Das Bild fehlte noch:


----------



## Biotopfan (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wasser auffüllen bei Verdunstung ?*

Hei, ja, das ist normal. Die Pflanzen brauchen ja auch viel Wasser. Wenn ich dran denke, was meine __ Kübelpflanzen so jeden Tag saufen, die muß ich manchmal 3x am Tag bedienen.
 Und wenn trübes Wetter ist, läßt die Verdunstung im Teich ja auch schlagartig nach, oder?
In meinem Teich ist das auchso. Die Kaskade sorgt aber auch dafür, das das Wasser umgewälzt wird und sich stärker erwärmt. Dann verdunstet auch mehr. Meine Kaskade ist diesjahr nicht an, das merkt man schon...

VG Monika


----------



## Annett (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wasser auffüllen bei Verdunstung ?*

Moin.

Ich würde bei solch hohen Verlusten trotzdem mal ab und an einen Blick auf die Kapillarsperre werfen, ob da noch alles senkrecht steht. 
Am alten Teich habe ich gleich auf Anhieb wieder eine Stelle entdeckt, bei der die Folie runtergedrückt war. 
Bei mir verdunstet derzeit der Ufergraben am neuen Teich viel Wasser.


----------



## tiefimteich (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wasser auffüllen bei Verdunstung ?*

Ja, auch wir können Wasserverlust in dieser Größenordnung bestätigen.

Auch unser Teich liegt zum größten Teil vollsonnig, und bei den Temperaturen der letzten Tage hatten wir nach etwa 3 Tagen gute 250l Wasser zum Nachfüllen. Wobei es bei uns auch noch an der Neuanlage liegt. All die Pflanzen saufen zwar kräftig, sind aber noch zu klein um wirklich Schatten zu spenden.

Wir füllen aber großteils mit Regenwasser nach, da es kostenlos ist, und kein Kalk und Chlor drinnen ist. Denn bei uns (Lkr. Freising) ist das Wasser dermaßen kalkhaltig, das z.B. Kaffeemaschinen, Wasserkocher usw. ohne nachträglich entkalktes Wasser kaum eine Überlebenschance haben.

Und so etwas kippen wir uns nicht ständig in den Teich. Also werden wir da immer mal wieder wechseln zwischen Leitungs- und Regenwasser.

Gruß Dirk
www.die-rucksackreisenden.de/teichseite.htm


----------



## StefanS (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wasser auffüllen bei Verdunstung ?*

Sehr schön, gefällt mir gut. Ich fülle bei grosser Hitze mit Brunnenwasser auf, hätte aber auch bei Leitungs- oder Regenwasser keine Bedenken. Allerdings ist bei grösserer Hitze als bei Euch weniger Wasser zum Nachfüllen erforderlich.

Bachlauf und Kaskaden dürften sich allerdings nicht allzu positiv auswirken: Sie treiben alle Gase aus und sorgen für eine erhebliche Wassererwärmung. Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass sie auch erheblich zum Wasserverlust beitragen. OK, bei einem Teich ohne Fischbesatz ist das allerdings nicht sonderlich kritisch (mit Ausnahme des Austreibens von CO2, was sich bei längerer Dauer auch optisch bemerkbar machen dürfte).

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Annett (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wasser auffüllen bei Verdunstung ?*

Moin Stefan.

Kann es sein, dass bei Euch eine höhere Luftfeuchtigkeit vorherrscht als bei uns?
http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/messnetz/forecast/104690.html
Bei zwischenzeitlich 30°C + 40% rel. LF (Ostwind!) verdunstet ordentlich was....
Das würde eine höhere Verdunstung in D gegenüber Süd-F evtl. erklären, oder?

Bei uns verschwindet derzeit auch, wie oben schon berichtet, einiges an Wasser. Bis zu 1cm am Tag scheint dank breitem Ufergraben, mit Flächen ohne Überstauung, schon drin zu sein. Ich versuche mit Brunnenwasser direkt im Ufergraben halbwegs gegenzusteuern....
Die Kapillarsperre ist diesmal ordentlich ausgeführt, auch wenn die Folie noch nicht auf ihr Endmaß gekürzt ist.


Viele Grüße aus Sachsen nach Toulouse 
Annett


----------

